# Formerly--- Kansas pheasants !!!



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well guys.... after much research it looks like plans for Kansas need to change :shock: 
I guess they are in second year of serious drought, given they still have more birds then Utah ever will, but I guess the nesting/chick rate is in the toilet. I still am wanting to go out of state and am now considering Colorado or maybe Nebraska..... Are any of you guys Colorado or Nebraska hunters that wouldnt mind sharing some tip/advice, walk in area advice and such..... you can pm me or post a message. Any and All tips are appreciated :? well almost all :shock: :lol:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm from Colorado and I would personally head north to the Dakota's if I really wanted to hunt pheasants. The walk in areas on the plains get hammered real good and the majority of land owners have found out about the all mighty dollar.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

It depends on the kind of dog you have. I've hunted SD many times and for flushers it's great. Pointers on the other hand there are times there are too many birds :shock: I know, how can that be. I've gone into fields where hundreds of birds get up. Pretty tough for even the most seasoned pointer. Me personally, I'm hoping to make a trip to Nebraska this year and do a duck and pheasant hunt. I think you'll be happy where ever you go just because your out with the dogs, but keep us informed.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm thinking North Dakota.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: Well as for dogs... I have a Brit and one of the other gys runs Springers... so kinda a mixed bag


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

I went to school out in SD 3 years ago, I limited out every day i went out there every seson for two years. Heard that they've had a lot water this year. But i'd say stay in the dakotas all the boys from nebraska would stay in sd to hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I guess they are in second year of serious drought


Where'd you hear that? This last year was one of the best I've ever seen and I've been hunting there since about 1990. There were gobs of birds everywhere! The hold over was great and the birds should be at about the same numbers as last year. I think you have been misinformed...

However, if you're all hell bent on changing venues, I would go to North Dakota. Birds all over the place, lots of public land, and easy access.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

By no means Hell bent on changing, but I have "talked" with many guys out Kansas way and they are all saying that although they still have birds it is going to be a significant down year!

Well here is a Phez site ( a lot of good guys I have spoken to) and I have been trading ALOT of pm's back and forth
http://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/ ... php?t=8313


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It will still be good. trust me...


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It will still be good. trust me...


agreed... a bad year in some states is still an unbelievable hunt/year to others. You'll be happy either way.

How old is your brit


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I went last year. I have motels booked already for this year. Need I say more?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well Tak and anyone else headed Kansas way..... I sure hope things get going, not just for you all but the farmers also. Not happy days
http://www.kfb.org/enewsdroughtspecial72011.htm


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

According to the "drought map" the counties I hunt aren't effected. Looks like the closer you get to OK and TX the worse it gets.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well glad to hear your area's are doing well. Hey I also sent you a PM.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Well glad to hear your area's are doing well. Hey I also sent you a PM.


When? The last one I got from you was back in May...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

She is just over 2, She has done a great job here in Utah..... Her head might explode in Dakota
I am sure she will do well, I do have concerns because I have never hunted her with other dogs, I have had her hunt with up to 4 guys before but no other dogs.

Tex.... I just sent you a pm couple days ago.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

guner said:


> She is just over 2, She has done a great job here in Utah..... Her head might explode in Dakota
> I am sure she will do well, I do have concerns because I have never hunted her with other dogs, I have had her hunt with up to 4 guys before but no other dogs.
> 
> Tex.... I just sent you a pm couple days ago.


You would be better of leaving the dog in the truck if your doing some "Driven Hunts" Me and my buddy watched some big groups doing this. The dogs are mostly used as retrievers more than working to find the birds. I am diff. than that. Its just me and the dogs. I drop my buddy off in one area and I head to the other. Hope that it meets up in the middle and go hunting. Really in my opinion I would not enjoy the driven type hunts. Honestly I could care less to just kill a bird, but kill one over my dogs is a diff story.

Do like me, but expect to have people pissed off. Start the drive and head the other direction!

Also Eastern Kansas has been in the hole for years. THing is about that country, each county can explode or it can be the pits. Hail is a big problem also.....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well thanks for the advice guys.... I dont think we will be doing any "Driven Hunts". I have never hunted like that or had interest in it, I love the fun of HUNTING, not just shooting a mess of birds. I am not someone who likes to drop a bird with each shot " I miss to much for that  " but the whole experience of being out, feeling the rush when a dog freezes on point and just being AWAY from the city and all the other ants in the ant hill  
It sounds stupid but if I started along a fence and saw like a dozen or more birds fly up, I would probably just stand there with my mouth open, next to the birth of my sons, I cant think of a more awesome sight !!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

For those that have hunted SD..... how needful do you think some sort of foot protection for dogs is. I was reading something where a guy was saying he had to get some sort of foot covering due to ground burr's, is this a fact ?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Depends on where you're at on any given day... Some days you won't have a problem, other days you'll be in a sea of sand spikes and be in trouble right outa the truck. If you've got a dog that spends 90% of it's time in the house or on a concrete pad. You're gonna need boots anyway you slice it. A week of hunting in that country will thrash any good dog. That's why I take three dogs. That way I can switch out and have a fresh one any time. Hunt one dog every day all day and he won't last two days. Especially if he's trying to fill limits for three guys. Which brings me to my number one rule when inviting people on such a trip, you aint got a TRAINED dog, you aint comin.

These are the only ones worth buying. http://www.gundogsupply.com/-950-.html

Also have a bottle of this stuff on hand. http://www.gundogsupply.com/7-95.html


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Tex..... as always, thank you for valuable information, I just ordered a set of the boots. because I would mutch rather have them and not need em, then need em and not have em.... as they say !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you ordered those ones I told you to order you'll also need vet wrap and medical tape to install them.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Depends on where you're at on any given day... Some days you won't have a problem, other days you'll be in a sea of sand spikes and be in trouble right outa the truck. If you've got a dog that spends 90% of it's time in the house or on a concrete pad. You're gonna need boots anyway you slice it. A week of hunting in that country will thrash any good dog. That's why I take three dogs. That way I can switch out and have a fresh one any time. Hunt one dog every day all day and he won't last two days. Especially if he's trying to fill limits for three guys. Which brings me to my number one rule when inviting people on such a trip, you aint got a TRAINED dog, you aint comin.
> 
> These are the only ones worth buying. http://www.gundogsupply.com/-950-.html
> 
> Also have a bottle of this stuff on hand. http://www.gundogsupply.com/7-95.html


+1 But also carry a leatherman to get the sand spikes out if ya loose a boot. Thats why we arrive at SD with 14 dogs and leave with 13 lame dogs. BTW look out for the rattlers.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Rattlers eh...... dont know why never really thought about them havin rattler problems.

We are figuring on going the latter part of November, so Hopefully they are to bed by then


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

We usually get a few hard points on rattlers during October but have yet to have one strike. Good Luck to ya it will be very enjoyable..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

In 23 years of hunting KS I've never seen a snake, ever. Now, *****, skunks, pine pigs, rabbits, opossums, beavers, bobcats, foxes, coyotes, cats, muskrats, rats, lions and tigers and bears... Oh my! :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think and hope it will  ...... It's funny but growing up, some kid's dream of football or Christmas and Halloween, but for me in the fall all I ever dreamed about is that cackle and the beat of wings as a rooster hits the sky. So this first trip is like a life long dream ! :lol: 

Well that and NOT getting bit by a rattler ! :shock: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> I think and hope it will  ...... It's funny but growing up, some kid's dream of football or Christmas and Halloween, but for me in the fall all I ever dreamed about is that cackle and the beat of wings as a rooster hits the sky. So this first trip is like a life long dream ! :lol:
> 
> Well that and NOT getting bit by a rattler ! :shock: :lol:


Me too! I remember football practice going to two a day and weekend scrimmages. I told coach I wanted to go bowhunting on opening weekend. I was the starting halfback and wanted to play, but when coach told me to chose between hunting or football I peeled off that hat so fast and went home it made his head swim...

Later in life the wrestling coach made me make the same decision about pheasant hunting or going to a big tournament on opening Saturday... I killed my limit for the first time that season...

Even later in life my crafty mother who knew me all too well made me choose between hunting or having my girlfriend stay the weekend while her folks went out of town... "Ya, my mom said it's not a good idea, sorry"...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

That cackle and the beat of wings as a rooster hits the sky will be plentyful on your trip. We usually see rattlers in SD after a rain storm. Just a heads up its not like there are millions. We have just ran into a handful.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

lol..... Me and some buddies used to have Ceramics class as our last class, Junior year and then football practice 2 hours after end of school. So we would "Go to class" got to the back room and climb out the window :shock: , hit the parking lot 5 minutes later and go Pheasant hunt in draper for a few hours then head back to Practice.... In those days we just kept our shotguns in their cases under the back seat :shock: :lol: 

But that was the late 80's, now days they would have the SWAT team and helicopters circling if someone mentioned a gun.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

guner said:


> lol..... Me and some buddies used to have Ceramics class as our last class, Junior year and then football practice 2 hours after end of school. So we would "Go to class" got to the back room and climb out the window :shock: , hit the parking lot 5 minutes later and go Pheasant hunt in draper for a few hours then head back to Practice.... In those days we just kept our shotguns in their cases under the back seat :shock: :lol:
> 
> But that was the late 80's, now days they would have the SWAT team and helicopters circling if someone mentioned a gun.


That's why nowadays at high school you just don't say anything :twisted:


----------

